# I am looking for a small Maltese puppy!



## Betty Boop (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
In my divorce I have to part with my baby which I have spoiled for the past 7 years. I'm in Atlanta, but will be driving to south Florida in a couple of weeks, and would love to find a pup to take with me anywhere along the way! Any breeders in FL, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Geez, not knowing your story, but knowing the love of a maltese or two, I would say "reconsider the divorce." Women have stayed w/me for lesser reasons. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

You should check out the breeder list for the AMA.
American Maltese Association Breeder Referral
Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Betty Boop said:


> Hello Everyone,
> In my divorce I have to part with my baby which I have spoiled for the past 7 years. I'm in Atlanta, but will be driving to south Florida in a couple of weeks, and would love to find a pup to take with me anywhere along the way! Any breeders in FL, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


I am so deeply sorry for your current situation. Like Sandi, I don't know the background information, and don't worry, we don't have to, just hoping for the very best for your current situantion for you and you precious Maltese baby. 

As far as wonderful reptualbe breeders in Florida, I do beleive many of our members did get their babies from that area.

I don't have any first hand knowledge of breeders in that area, but I am sure other posters will pop in and share their knowledge. Someone did reccomend the AMA list and that is a good strating point.

Mostly, I truly wish you the best, and for the best outcome for your current situation. 

Please stick around there is so much wonderful advice on here, and very loving people who can guide you.

Many hugs to you,
Christine


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My sweet girl Mercedes is a Florida girl:thumbsup:she is from TNT maltese:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

elly said:


> My sweet girl Mercedes is a Florida girl:thumbsup:she is from TNT maltese:wub:


God, love her she is a beauty. :wub: I have heard FABOULOUS things about this wondeful breeder.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

There are quite a few wonderful breeders in FL  Good luck!


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Geez, not knowing your story, but knowing the love of a maltese or two, I would say "reconsider the divorce." Women have stayed w/me for lesser reasons. :HistericalSmiley:


 
OMG!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: couldn't of said it better myself ha ha!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That was suppose to read "men" not me!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

One of my sweet boys is a retired champion from TNT Maltese too (in fact he's Mercedes Daddy!). TNT has beautiful babies!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wishing you good luck on your search for a new baby. I can just imagine how difficult it must have been for you.

As others have said there are several breeders in Florida and I am sure you will find the perfect baby. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> That was suppose to read "men" not me!


Lol Sandi, I was wondering..............:HistericalSmiley:Typos are so much fun.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Betty Boop, may I suggest that if you come back to the forum for answers to your questions, that you check out the forum on breeders. There are many discussions on various wonderful breeders in Florida. Then I suggest you read some of the sticky's (those are listed in the breeders forum) so that you can gather a lot of information to help you select a breeder and to learn the proper etiquette when applying for a puppy. We are always happy to help, but you must understand that many people come here to ask the same question...when that question is available if you just read through posts on the breeders forum. Then come back, introduce yourself and we will delight in helping with specific questions. At the same time, we need some information about yourself in order to guide you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Betty Boop, I too hope you come back. I did already post, but I just noticed that you are looking for a "small" Maltese. Please be careful with that request, if you sadly fall into the hands a non reputable breeder. Of course not the ones suggested, they are reputable, the ones on the AMA list, as well as some that are not on the AMA list. Information about those wonderful breeders you can get right here.

Reputable breeders will always breed to the standard size which is 4 to 7 pds. Some are slightly under, some are right within the range, and some slightly over. 

No reputable breeder, will breed for tiny maltese. There is not such thing as teacups, so if you see that, avoid it. 

You want, a healthy Maltese, from a reputable breeder, that breeds to the standard, knows the health of their lines, and so much more that goes into it. It is of course possilbe, that a reputable breeder, will have a smaller one out of the liter, and that is more than okay. 

If you just surf the net, sadly, you will find, people who say they have tiney's or teacups, this is not what you want at all.

You want a healthy baby, from a reputable breeder, and they are out there. I truly do not want you to fall into the wrong hands. 

Looking forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

There are quite a few breeders in Florida. I have two retiree's from "TNT" Tom and Theresa. They are both wonderful people and have beautiful dogs. I'm very happy with my two girls and i wouldn't hesitate to get another from them. :wub: "LoveMyBoys" her boy Dusty that is a retired pup from TNT is my girl Kelly's grandfather. Kelly is the one pictured in the middle.


----------



## jambetmaltese (Nov 1, 2009)

I do the breeder referral for 'The Maltese Club of Greater Miami'. Feel free to contact me If you are still shopping for a Maltese puppy. Betty


----------



## Chanel's Mom (Aug 1, 2008)

du van tran diamond maltese orlando fl is where we got our sweet 4/12 lb chanel. She is a perfect breed standard for personality and a really beautiful pet quality job. She has been in great health. We got her at 13 months and can't imagine life without her! Good luck


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

my 4 3/4 pounder is from bonnie at angel maltese in palm beach gardens... light of my life


----------

